# Loving cat needs some new owners



## Shutchinson (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi all, 

Hoping there is someone out there that can help us. We have a very loving black cat who is getting on a bit now, approximately 15 years old.

We have just had a baby boy who is now 6 weeks old, unfortunately our puss Muffin does not like the sound of crying and still wants lots of love and attention. Which I must add she deserves.

The problem that we have is simply we do not have enough time to give her the attention she needs unfortunately and feel really guilty about it and 
Although we love her to bits we feel that someone else might be
Able to show her the care and love she craves.

She is fit and well, there is one thing that I will have to mention
Which is that she seems to have an intolerance to a lot of foods now.
We feed her on the iams sachets and dry food now which seems to be
Fine for her now. 

We live Llantrisant nr Cardiff.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I would urge you to rethink 

6 weeks is really no time at all for a kitty to adjust to a new situation. Especially a kitty in senior years.

Also be prepared for people viewing your plight as you getting rid of your aging cat just because you've had a baby. People may think your old kitty is an expense you don't want now you have a baby. A kind of "out with the old in with the new" mentality.

You owe it to your cat to give it a proper go. There are things like feliway diffusers you can plug in the wall to lessen any stress your kitty feels and I'm sure you can spare her a fuss now and then! She will probably be happier living out the last of her years with you than going anywhere else ... you're all she has known.

Congratulations on your new addition, but please do everything you can to keep your kitty.

As for the issues with food intolerance, head on over to the food and nutrition part of the cat forums. We may be able to help you out there!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree with everything Aurelia has said.

I'd simply add that at 15 her "food intolerances" may be linked to medical issues and so wonder when she was last checked by vet? At 15 blood tests to check kidney and liver function would be wise if she is having digestive upset of any kind.


----------



## CDC (Jul 20, 2010)

I have to agree with the other posters - it is unfair to be finding a new home for your cat which has been part of your family for so long.

Introducing other family additions like children is known to take time, I'm sure with a bit of patience and some effort you can all stay as a family.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

She is 15 & you are thinking of rehoming???!!!!!


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi 
Congratulations on your new baby boy-
Sorry-but agree 100% with everyone else-

We have 3 cats -2 of which are 14,
nothing would get us to part with them-they are part of our family

At this age they DONT really demand a lot-just a cuddle and a bit of attention in a loving home where they have lived and will spend their final years-which I think really is what you owe to this cat 
Please try and find a way to do this-handing her over to someone else could well cause a huge amount of stress and confusion for her-is that what you want for a cat that has been with you for so long?
Maureen


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

Ugh....worst post ever :frown2: 

Don't rehome her :crying: she loves you


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm sorry to post again, but it's really broken my heart, I'm literally crying my eyes out.

Please, please don't rehome her. She's given you her whole life and you'll be her world. 

She wont understand why you don't want her anymore :crying:

Please try to keep her xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Shutchinson said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hoping there is someone out there that can help us. We have a very loving black cat who is getting on a bit now, approximately 15 years old.
> 
> ...


Hi i dont think you have gave your kitty enough time to adjust! she still wonts love and attention! from her MUMMY! how bad do you think she would feel trying to get to know a NEW! mummy?  YOU are her WORLD! you say you dont have enough time to give her! well how hard is it to give her a cuddle when baby is asleep! or a quick pat as she walkes past!!! and it dose not take an hour to feed her! just mins to put food in her bowl, you say she is fit and well! but seams to have food intolerence to a lot of food! as she is an older kitty, have you had her to a Vet? just to make sure nothing els is going on? Why dont you try a little longer Hun! she DESERVES! not to be given up on! How bad would you feel if your kitty spent the rest of her time in a shelter! and never rehomed because of her age! could you live with the heartacke you would feel  PLEASE!! give you kitty what she deserves!!!! HER MUMMY!!


----------

